# nervex lugged frame identification



## sorin28m (Sep 17, 2013)

i have this frame and i dont know how old is and his make !
Please help me !!
the pump pegs is on the top tube and is verry beautyfull!
to the seat tube under the paint apare "oui R"


----------



## Peter P. (Dec 30, 2006)

I'd contact http://Richard Sachs./site/

He sells a lug set very similar to what you have on that frame. He might be able to suggest some builders who used that original lugs of that style.


----------



## Scooper (Mar 4, 2007)

Hundreds of builders used Nervex Professional lugs. About the only thing that might help identify the builder is the serial number on the dropout.

Is the frame tubing metric or imperial size (is the top tube 26mm O.D. or 25.4mm O.D.)? What is the BB shell threading?


----------



## Scooper (Mar 4, 2007)

Another thought. What are the numbers cast into the bottom of the BB shell? Can you take a photo of the bottom of the BB shell?


----------



## sorin28m (Sep 17, 2013)

Scooper said:


> Hundreds of builders used Nervex Professional lugs. About the only thing that might help identify the builder is the serial number on the dropout.
> 
> Is the frame tubing metric or imperial size (is the top tube 26mm O.D. or 25.4mm O.D.)? What is the BB shell threading?


top tube is 26mm
bb shell have no number on it


----------



## Scooper (Mar 4, 2007)

With a 26mm top tube, it's most likely French.


----------



## Scooper (Mar 4, 2007)

A little O.T., but since Peter P. mentioned Richard Sachs' Newvex lugs, here are top head lugs of my 1972 Paramount with Nervex Professional lugs and my 2007 Waterford RS-22 with Richard's Newvex lugs. Richard's Newvex lugs are spec'd for oversize tubing, and the top headlug has an 18mm extension to better complement modern headset and stem configurations.


----------

